# Urgent query on unlicenced drug - Uterogestan



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there

Anyone else have problems getting a local prescription for Uterogestan due to it being unlicencesed?  Any suggestions or solutions gratefully received.

My GP is reluctant to prescribe - actually he wrote prescription but Pharmacist flagged the fact it is unlicensed.  He is trying to get specialist appt for me tomorrow.  Am at end of my supplies after tomorrow morning's dose so stress levels rising rapidly...

Can I sign waiver?  should I be thinking of couriering from Cz REpublic? can I change to other medication after taking Uterogestan for almost 6 weeks without risk?  I need some advice please..

Maya


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Maya,
As far as I know Cyclogest is licenced in this country and is the equivalent to Utrogestan.  You should be able to get is easily in the UK.  Ask you clinic for the dose you should take though.
Good luck,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

As bluebell said cyclogest is used over here. I think the main difference is that cyclogest can be used rectally or vaginally and uterogestan can be used vaginally or orally!!!  Ring the clinic just to reasure yourself I am sure they must have had this roblem before.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Maya 

Not sure if I am too late here but I had Utrogestan on my successful cycle. When I ran out I changed to Cyclogest prescribed by my UK clinic.

Good luck  

Rachel xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI
Just saw your post.  Utrogestan is what I have always used in France and also from all other European clinics.  Have only heard of cyclogest from UK.  It is used vaginally or orally equally well.  You should have no worries about using either med.  Just seems like a UK/  Euro thing going on there.  
Good luck.  
Bonnie


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for your replies.

I was just caught up in the whole local Dr versus International fertility clinic politics, I think...

I can understand GPs may not want the responsibility but this has to be balanced somehow with the duty of care to their patients as patients.  Thankfully it was resolved with the Clinic Dr writing to the GP and 'reassuring' him of the tx.  Sadly, I was stressed overnight worried I would not get a replacement sorted if everything fell through and that I could lose the pregnancy... Glad I didnt get a blood pressure measure today as it would have been off the scale   

Thanks again for responses.

Maya


----------



## Mona Lisa (Sep 5, 2008)

Quick comment.

They are both just 'Progesterone'. When I used the capsules, they were only 200, so I used 2 of them to have my prescribed 400 Progesterone per dose. Cyclogest are available in 200 or 400 pesseries. The capsules are much less messy then then Cyclogest, but just the same in their effect. 
My UK consultant had actually been recently been sent a sample of the capsules & thought they may be available in some chemists! Don't worry, I have gone from the capsules to Cyclogest with no problem, although I would just prefer the capsules as they are less messy
Good luck & don't worry !

Mona Lisa


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

I have already replied on here, but just to reaffirm what the others have said - both are progesterone, both are designbed to do the same thing, both are fine (I have swapped to and from both).  I prefer Cyclogest as you can put them where the sun don't shine  , and no leakage for me that way !  However, I have used Utrogestan orally (which in theory is supposed to be a less effective way) and when I had my progeseterone levels checked they were really good, so I am sureall mtehrds are fine.  I have also used Utorgestan vaginally and didn't like that so much as I had loads of clear discharge / leakage (sorry tmi !!)   .
Good luck,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Bluebell

I think taking it orally can be as good as vaginally as no leakage occurs... 

Maya


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

As far as I can gather, being unlicensed in the UK is just a protocol and competition thing and does not mean it is unsafe.  It is widely used throughout Europe from Spain to the Ukraine. It can be ordered via your clinic, from Farmacia Cerati in Milan.

I personally have always preferred Cyclogest as Utrogestan too fiddly.  I am not sure about taking it orally for the purposes we need it for- I still think clinics prefer it vaginally.

best of luck

roze x


----------

